

Ask HN: Scala books for experienced java dev - wito

Hi Hackers<p>I’m planning to buy 2-3 books to help myself learning Scala (my new year’s resolution ;D) and I’d like to hear your suggestions which one to buy having in mind I have 5+ years of java dev exp. and basics of FP.
Thanks! wito
======
lanna
Programming in Scala, by Martin Odersky, et al (comprehensive)

Scala for the Impatient, by Cay Horstmann (introductory)

Scala in Depth, by Joshua Suereth (advanced)

